# Ένα βότσαλο στη λίμνη



## drsiebenmal (Dec 31, 2017)

Καλή χρονιά και από εδώ:

*Ένα βότσαλο στη λίμνη*


----------



## Earion (Dec 31, 2017)

Έξοχο!
(σε όλες τις λεπτομέρειές του, από το σχέδιο ηλιακής ενέργειας από τη Σαχάρα [δική μου φαντασίωση εδώ και δεκαετίες], μέχρι τη Μισέλ Ομπάμα πρόεδρο των ΗΠΑ!)


----------



## Neikos (Dec 31, 2017)

Πάτα το κουμπί, Άνγκελα!
Ευχαριστούμε, Ντόκτορ. Καλή χρονιά σε όλους!

ΥΓ. Περίμενα όμως ότι θα σκάσει μύτη και o κυρ-Στέλιος για καμιά επιδιόρθωση στη χρονομηχανή. :)


----------

